# Who are the artists of the paintings?



## J.Lee (Jul 18, 2021)

Hi, I don’t plan to actually post any art here but I do need to know who the artists of these paintings are. I know it may sound weird, but trust me, this is very important to me lol. Please and thank you!


----------



## 3Eggs (Aug 15, 2021)

J.Lee said:


> Hi, I don’t plan to actually post any art here but I do need to know who the artists of these paintings are. I know it may sound weird, but trust me, this is very important to me lol. Please and thank you!
> View attachment 67281
> View attachment 67282
> View attachment 67283


Appear to be mass production sold everywhere.


----------

